# Ludwin Music Presidents' Day Sale



## Norman (Feb 18, 2017)

*Presidents' Day Sale 

All ebooks 20% off! Coupon code: 1234 

All eight books only $144!

Click on this text to go to the site:*​ 





​Eight books on film music, orchestration, and composition.

The_ Anthology Volume Three-Film Book_ includes analyzed scores by *John Williams, James Newton Howard, Jerry Goldsmith, Bernard Herrmann, Elmer Bernstein, Maurice Jarre, Thomas Newman, and Javier Navarette.
*
The _Developing Variation_ book explains *how to vary your music while keeping the material consistent.
*
The _Anthology Volume Two-20th and 21st Century Music_ contains analyzed scores by* Maurice Ravel, Leonard Bernstein, Aaron Copland, Bela Bartok, Igor Stravinsky, Benjamin Britten, Alberto Ginastera, Ralph Vaughan Williams, and John Adams.
*
_Focus on the Strings_ covers all aspects of string writing from *quartet to orchestral writing and includes selections from many scores by Michael Giacchino.*

*Recent reviews about Dr. Ludwin’s books:
*
_“Norman has played in my orchestra since my earliest scores, and frequently orchestrates for me as well. In his book, he covers the basics of orchestration from the invaluable point of view of one of Los Angeles' top session players. Orchestration: A New Approach, with its clear analysis and numerous examples from the masters, is a fresh offering of orchestration technique that emphasizes craft and is enjoyable to read.” _*-Michael Giacchino (Oscar, Emmy and Grammy winning composer)
*
_“Norman, has combined his talents as musician, composer, and orchestrator with his gifted teaching skills to author this must-have book for every orchestrator. It is extremely comprehensive, very logical, and best of all, easy to use. I heartily recommend these books as essential building blocks for a career in orchestrating. Kudos Norman!” _*-Tim Simonec (Orchestrator of over 80 films for the past 35 years)
*
_*“*I think it's great!! Insightful and easy to comprehend! Love it and thank u!!” _*-John Debny (Composer of Iron-Man 2 and Star Trek-The Next Generation)

“*_To any one wishing to become a Composer and or Orchestrator I highly recommend Norman Ludwin's Vol. One A New Approach.” _*-Eddie Karem (Orchestrator for John Williams)
*
“An incredibly well thought out, easy to use, wealth of information for the curious student or the professional who needs a sudden moment of clarity. Your “Course” and “Score Anthology” will be kept close at hand when I’m composing. I especially like, “The Double Bass Up Close”. Thank you Norman.” -*Roger Kellaway (Composer, Pianist, and former Double Bass Player*_*)*_

“This book is amazing, I had no idea of the depth and size of the study you made. Congrats on this most needed book!..”* -Randy Miller (Orchestrator and composer of more than 30 film and TV shows)*


----------

